# Edc



## ssmtbracer (Jun 15, 2010)

What other items besides your gun do you carry? Or do you just have the standard phone, wallet, keys, Gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Usually have two knives on me; a very small Victorinox Swiss Army-style folder (blade, nail-file w/screwdriver tip, scissors, tweezers, toothpick), and a Kershaw assisted-opening folder (Chive or Leek) clipped to a pocket.

If it's cool enough to require a jacket/coat, one of its pockets has a small durable flashlight in it and the other has a lighter and thin gloves. For true cold weather (in North Dakota), my heavy coat's pockets can hold a lot, and usually do. Sometimes I rattle when I walk in the winter. :mrgreen:


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

ssmtbracer said:


> What other items besides your gun do you carry? Or do you just have the standard phone, wallet, keys, Gun.


"EDC"

Someone else watchin' Nutin'? lol

I carry a Gerber Applegate Fairborne Covert folder everywhere I go, excluding court houses, airports, etc.










Also, If I'm wearing a jacket, or coat, with any kind of extra pockets I'll carry a flash light and pocket constitution, aka "Alaskan concealed carry permit".


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

A 1&3/4" Kershaw which I use for every day minor cutting tasks. A Vapor1650BLK clipped to my strong side pocket and a Vapor 1640 in my strong side pocket for a backup. At times I'll also wear a Leatherman multi-tool. With a jacket a good flashlight and pepperspray. CC is not an option in the socialist state of New Jersey. Acually any knife over 3" is illegal and I'm not sure of the pepper spray. The pepperspray I keep for when I'm walking my dogs in the woods. Black bear have been sighted in my area. It's a great state isn't it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Besides my Beretta 92, I carry a cell, Eagletac 300 lumen light, Leatherman Micra and a small case with 2 extra 123 batteries. I wear cargo pants. So, lots of room.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Kershaw knife.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Pocket knife, cell phone and spare mag or two


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> a very small Victorinox Swiss Army-style folder (blade, nail-file w/screwdriver tip, scissors, tweezers, toothpick)


I have that exact knife, it's quite handy. It's small enough that no one worries about it (I've had event security guards laugh at it when I ask if I need to leave it behind in my car), but if you keep it sharp, it's convenient for most small cutting jobs. I keep it in the coin pocket on my jeans.

Don't have CCW at the moment (Maryland is wanting in that regard), but I usually carry a couple USB flash drives with me as well, along with the usual keys and cell phone.

KG


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> I have that exact knife, it's quite handy. It's small enough that no one worries about it (I've had event security guards laugh at it when I ask if I need to leave it behind in my car), but if you keep it sharp, it's convenient for most small cutting jobs. I keep it in the coin pocket on my jeans.


That's the one to have; so small, you don't even know it's there until you need it. I've pulled 10-12 board-feet of splinters out of my hands with the tweezers on that thing over the years...



> Don't have CCW at the moment (Maryland is wanting in that regard), but I usually carry a couple USB flash drives with me as well, along with the usual keys and cell phone.
> 
> KG


Have you considered a small, really, REALLY bright flashlight, with a sharp "defensive" front bezel? A bright enough burst of light can cause a flinch-away reflex at night, or even in a normally-lit room indoors. If someone's shooting in your direction, a bright light can shut-down their retinas in low-light and make you nearly invisible. As a striking weapon, the sharpened front edge is just plain wicked.

Just trying to be helpful... :smt023


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Have you considered a small, really, REALLY bright flashlight, with a sharp "defensive" front bezel? A bright enough burst of light can cause a flinch-away reflex at night, or even in a normally-lit room indoors. If someone's shooting in your direction, a bright light can shut-down their retinas in low-light and make you nearly invisible. As a striking weapon, the sharpened front edge is just plain wicked.
> 
> Just trying to be helpful... :smt023


Actually, I can't say I've heard of a flashlight with a "defensive bezel" like you describe, but it sounds like it'd be the ticket...I'm a college student, so the campus back in KY is a similar can of worms. Any brands you'd recommend?

KG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Actually, I can't say I've heard of a flashlight with a "defensive bezel" like you describe, but it sounds like it'd be the ticket...I'm a college student, so the campus back in KY is a similar can of worms. Any brands you'd recommend?
> 
> KG


Here ya go 

Solarforce L2M Mini BLK 300 Lms SS H/L Bezel Head Torch on eBay (end time 22-Jul-10 18:43:51 BST)

I am awaiting a Solar Force light to come in right now, actually. They seem to be pretty popular with the people at Candle Power Forum. I'm not waiting for that model with the huge bezel, but I do kinda want one


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, Ship. that bezel's pretty "aggressive"; I've not seen one quite like that, before.


kg333 said:


> Actually, I can't say I've heard of a flashlight with a "defensive bezel" like you describe, but it sounds like it'd be the ticket...I'm a college student, so the campus back in KY is a similar can of worms. Any brands you'd recommend?
> 
> KG


I don't currently have anything along these lines, myself, but a couple of friends have and use Fenix lights, and they seem to be happy with them. Here are a couple from Fenix's line-up:

Fenix TA20 Premium Cree Q5 LED Flashlight - Flashlights

Fenix TK12 Flashlight 280 Lumens - Flashlights

(I'm not endorsing that website, I'm just familiar with their site; you can get the Fenix lights from various places)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at fenix, but I ended up with 2 eagletacs. 

For a low cost light, look at walmart. There is a flood to spot 110 lumen Coleman for $26. The bezel is pretty agressive and sharp. I have 1 in my car.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Whew...that's a heck of an edge on that Solarforce...

Thanks for the links, guys, I'll definitely look into those. I was needing a good tactical flashlight anyway. :mrgreen:

KG


----------

